# burst out laughing, crack up etc.



## sakvaka

Originally posted at another subforum.

susanna76: _So my question is, how do you react to a good joke? We say "(Super) Tare," meaning "(Super) Strong," which I think it's a borrowing from French.

In English I see Americans use "I'm cracking up" (edit: correction: "You crack me up") a lot. Is that BrE too? (We have a correspondent to that in Romanian as well.) Other suggestions (AmE and BrE and Canadian, Australian etc.)?_

Hakro: _"To crack up" is in my dictionary translated nauraa kuollakseen, literally "to laugh to death". But if a Finn reacts saying nauran kuollakseni ("I laugh to death") s/he most probaly says it with an exaggerated serious voice and this means that your joke was... you know what I mean. _

sakvaka: _Agreed. However, among younger generations than Hakro's (kaikella kunnioituksella ikääsi kohtaan!), the verb revetä (to tear, intr.) is used when one bursts out laughing.

Mä repesin sille sen jutulle ihan totaalisesti!
His story made me crack up totally! _

Hakro: _I've seen and heard this phrase. It's a typical case of today's youth adopting direct translations from English into Finnish without considering the construction of the Finnish language. (Jatketaan juttua suomen palstalla, jos siltä tuntuu.)_


----------



## sakvaka

No niin, jatketaan.

Minä väitän, että _revetä_ ja _nauraa kuollakseen_ ei ole sama asia. 

_Repeäminen_ nimittäin viittaa lyhytkestoiseen (< 1 s) tilanmuutokseen, jossa vakavailmeisyys muuttuu pidätellyn naurun kautta suurieleiseen huvittuneisuudenilmaisuun. 

Repeäminen pikemminkin edeltää itsensä kuoliaaksi nauramista. Tämä jälkimmäinen on taas jatkuva tila, jota on hyvin vaikea saada loppumaan.


----------



## Hakro

Varmaankin ne tarkoittavat eri asioita juuri niinkuin sanoit.

Minua tuossa repeämisessä häiritsee muoto _revetä jollekin_. Voin nauraa jollekin, mutta repeäminen vaatii – ainakin minun kielentajuni mukaan – toisenlaisen rakenteen.


----------



## hui

Entä _nauraa katketakseen?

EDIT:

_*crack up

* *3. *_transitive and intransitive verb _*laugh uncontrollably: *to laugh uncontrollably, or cause somebody to laugh uncontrollably

http://encarta.msn.com/encnet/features/dictionary/DictionaryResults.aspx?lextype=3&search=crack up


----------



## sakvaka

Eli sekä intransitiivinen että transitiivinen verbi? No mutta silloinhan molemmat käännökset pitävät paikkaansa. En nyt ottanut tyyliä huomioon - mutta minun on vaikea keksiä _repeämiselle_ yleiskielistä vastinetta. _

Tuo lystikäs kertomus herätti minussa mitä runsaimman hilpeyden tunteen._


----------



## akana

Mitäs _purskahtaa nauruun_? Ja voitaisiinko purskahtaa nauruun _jollekin_? Olen nähnyt myös _päästä_ verbiä käyttäviä ilmauksia. _Minulta pääsi nauru_, tai jotakin sinnepäin... Mutta en tiedä miten nämä eroavat toististaan merkityksissään.

Englanniksi "crack up" ilmaisee pääosin, että joku nauroi vaikka _yritti olla nauramatta_. "Burst out laughing" voisi ilmaista samaa, mutta sitä käytetään enemmän kun todella hyvä vitsi on kuultu.


----------



## sakvaka

akana said:


> Mitäs _purskahtaa nauruun_? Ja voitaisiinko purskahtaa nauruun _jollekin_? Olen nähnyt myös _päästä_ verbiä käyttäviä ilmauksia. _Minulta pääsi nauru_, tai jotakin sinnepäin... Mutta en tiedä miten nämä eroavat toististaan merkityksissään.



Kiitos, nuo vaihtoehdot unohtuivat minulta täysin! _Minulta pääsi nauru_ kuulostaa 1) melko asialliselta ja objektiiviselta ja 2) siltä, että henkilö on nauranut kerran, mutta sitten lopettanut nopeasti. Mutta minusta _repeämisellä_ ja _nauruun purskahtamisella_ ei ole (enää?) samanlaista eroa kuin noilla englannin sanoilla.

_Purskahtaa nauruun jollekin..._ ei, tämä ei kuulosta luonnolliselta. Parempi ensin kuvailla tilannetta ja sitten todeta, että _purskahdin nauruun (t. nauramaan)_.


----------

